# Aphrodite Photography - website, blog and gnerally friendly person



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

Just thought you might want to have a little look at the website, follow my blog or just say hi??

Is there really anybody out there?

Wedding Photographer West Yorkshire, Humberside, Lincolnshire and Nationwide | Aphrodite Photography
aphroditephotos | My photography exploits and the business building


----------

